# anyone w/breeders...



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

if ur p's have laid or have the potential to lay....let me kno if ur in or around the bay area and wanna get rid of some of the fry....thern let me kno...if got some frys right now...go ahead and message me if uy wanna get em sold


----------

